# OT: Doug Christies wife is a psycho



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Great Caesers ghost! 

Man, she is flat out nuts! If that was a man doing that to a woman, he'd be a sexist pig, who would be called every name in the book!


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> Great Caesers ghost!
> 
> Man, she is flat out nuts! If that was a man doing that to a woman, he'd be a sexist pig, who would be called every name in the book!


Sounds to me like both of the Christies are nuts. Avoiding contact with women out of respect for your wife??? 

Wow. I must say I'm impressed! That's one-step-from-the-funny-farm level of nuttiness.

barfo


----------



## Swoosh (May 2, 2003)

*Re: Re: OT: Doug Christies wife is a psycho*



> Originally posted by <b>barfo</b>!
> 
> 
> Sounds to me like both of the Christies are nuts. Avoiding contact with women out of respect for your wife???
> ...


They should both be committed.


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

Cue the Twilight Zone theme music!


I hope Ms Shepard takes these nut jobs to the cleaners...as well as the team for acting as "enabler".


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

An interesting story. It's hard to put the pieces together, however, without knowing all the facts. I do think that the plaintiff is reaching when she refers to "the (couple's) reputation for misogyny." Misogyny is hatred for women, and I don't see that here. What I see is a very close relationship between a married couple, wherein the husband has promised to remain faithful to his wife and not tempt himself with other women.

Granted, it seems a bit extreme (if not impossible) to shun all contact with women. But I sort of admire the Christie's devotion to each other. When you consider the fact that Magic Johnson was screwing a different woman in every NBA city (and once had sex with 6 women at the same time), Doug Christie's single-minded devotion to his wife looks pretty respectable.


----------



## bfan1 (Mar 5, 2003)

*agreed*

I totally agree-certifiable nutcase. ZERO trust-loveless marriage.
It is obsession-not love. He is nuts for going along with it. I hope the lady wins the case too. Let's be sure to NEVER allow DC on our team!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: agreed*



> Originally posted by <b>bfan1</b>!
> I totally agree-certifiable nutcase. ZERO trust-loveless marriage.
> It is obsession-not love. He is nuts for going along with it. I hope the lady wins the case too. Let's be sure to NEVER allow DC on our team!


Ding Ding Ding.

Give this man the prize because that is exactly what this is. I couldn't have said it myself. 

Pretty sad when you think about it, a grown man afraid of his wife.   :no: :no:


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Someone is P*** WHIPPPPED! *PSHHSHP*<-(whip cracking sound)

Damn not making contact with any women besides his wife.... :hurl:

man but seriously, Doug Chrisitie and his wife are effing wierd. So does that mean doug can't talk to his aunt,mom, or grandma??? lol:laugh: 

NO MAS Doug Chrisitie in the NBA just becuase he has mental issues and everytime he does that damn arm raise I anna punch him in the face :boxing:


PS-What does Doug do when in a restuaran and he has a female waitress, does his wife do what that one girl made Will do on Fresh Prince.....


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

ya i remember when he was playing for toronto.. his wife was crazy then and i guess nothings changed.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Talkhard</b>!
> ... What I see is a very close relationship between a married couple, wherein the husband has promised to remain faithful to his wife and not tempt himself with other women.
> 
> Granted, it seems a bit extreme (if not impossible) to shun all contact with women. But I sort of admire the Christie's devotion to each other. When you consider the fact that Magic Johnson was screwing a different woman in every NBA city (and once had sex with 6 women at the same time), Doug Christie's single-minded devotion to his wife looks pretty respectable.



I agree with you. Besides, this has been going on since the WCF (2002) when it first came out about their unique relationship. There is obviously a lot that goes on in the world of NBA players that we (the outsiders) don't know.

I applaud them for their convictions.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

That is just not a healthy relationship imo. That's like TRYING not to meet new people as friends. Looks like one or both of them have trust issues so they do this to put them at bay.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

*Re: agreed*



> Originally posted by <b>bfan1</b>!
> I totally agree-certifiable nutcase. ZERO trust-loveless marriage.
> It is obsession-not love. He is nuts for going along with it. I hope the lady wins the case too. Let's be sure to NEVER allow DC on our team!


Actually, YOUR team needs someone-anyone with convictions.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Gee, isn't it nice to read crap about other teams!


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MAS RipCity</b>!
> ... Looks like one or both of them have trust issues so they do this to put them at bay.


Could be. But you have to give them credit for recognizing it and commiting to do SOMETHING to address it, versus testing or risking the possibility.

Just think --- if more tried to work on THEIR relationships besides being "macho" and fitting-in with the rest --- how many more successful marriages would there be?


----------



## bfan1 (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: Re: agreed*



> Originally posted by <b>Dynasty Raider</b>!
> 
> 
> Actually, YOUR team needs someone-anyone with convictions.


#1-that is why we don't want him or his wife.
#2-it isn't conviction when you "get in the face" of the innocent party.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

I agree completely on the lack of trust thing. No strong marriage can be built on a foundation where at least one of the partners doesn't trust the other.

Jackie Christie wanting Doug Christie to not interact with any women, *even in a professional setting*, is foolish and shows she doesn't have any trust. Doug Christie going along with it isn't strengthening a bond...unless you consider "bond" to mean a tool of imprisonment. Then, certainly, the bonds are strong.

And, in the end, their hang-ups are fine as long as they only affect them. As soon as their issues start affecting other people and their ability to do their jobs, the Christies *should* be sued.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: agreed*



> Originally posted by <b>bfan1</b>!
> 
> 
> ... #2-it isn't conviction when you "get in the face" of the innocent party.


You got me. Maybe I need to read the article. I didn't because I figured it was solely against their marriag, but based on your comment, obviously there's something physical involving an outsider. My bad ... I'll get back to you.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Minstrel</b>!
> I agree completely on the lack of trust thing. No strong marriage can be built on a foundation where at least one of the partners doesn't trust the other.
> 
> Jackie Christie wanting Doug Christie to not interact with any women, *even in a professional setting*, is foolish and shows she doesn't have any trust. Doug Christie going along with it isn't strengthening a bond...unless you consider "bond" to mean a tool of imprisonment. Then, certainly, the bonds are strong.
> ...



Although all of that SOUNDS good, and relationship experts all say the same thing --- todate, it's not working. If it was the divorce rate wouldn't be at 50%.

So, yes, what you say sounds all fuzzy and warm, I don't think they look at their relationship or their actions at all the way the majority is looking at it. Neither do they care. The majority s failing and are not really in a position to judge. Are they?

BUT, having said all of that, I agree they should not subject others to their way of living.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dynasty Raider</b>!
> 
> 
> Could be. But you have to give them credit for recognizing it and commiting to do SOMETHING to address it, versus testing or risking the possibility.
> ...


Saying, "I don't trust you, so don't you dare talk to another woman," is not "working on a relationship."

If you don't *trust* your spouse, why are you *with* them? Of course, the cynical reason is money. But if we assume that's not true, it's pointless to "address" trust problems by simply partioning off chunks of the world. Perhaps next, if she still feels insecure, she can forbid Doug to see women on TV. And maybe she can insist he close his eyes if sees a woman on the street.

Is that "working on your marriage," or is it "pointlessly spinning out a failed relationship"? I'd say the second.

I don't know if they have children If they don't, they'd be much wiser to recognize that they don't have a particularly loving and trusting relationship and end it, and find people they *can* trust. If she can't trust *any* man, then she has problems she needs to work out before she should tackle marriage. If they do have children, that complicates matters.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dynasty Raider</b>!
> 
> Although all of that SOUNDS good, and relationship experts all say the same thing --- todate, it's not working. If it was the divorce rate wouldn't be at 50%.


That's like saying "love in marriage is important" sounds great but isn't working, because the divorce rate is so high. You can't just select a random factor and ascribe the divorce rates to that factor.



> So, yes, what you say sounds all fuzzy and warm, I don't think they look at their relationship or their actions at all the way the majority is looking at it. Neither do they care. The majority s failing and are not really in a position to judge. Are they?


I think the divorce rate is so high in this country for other reasons. Not because the "trust in relationships" principle is bunk.

I'd say marriages fail so often in this country because people are much more prone to jumping into marriage before they've properly determined if they are compatible, long-term.

After the initial passion has died down and problems arise that they hadn't spent enough time with each other to realize existed, the quick romance turns into simmering resentment...the short or long road to divorce.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

also, maybe it's a good thing that half of all marriages end in divorce. not long ago, if you were unhappy in your marriage society expected you to gut it out for the next thirty or so years of your life. is being able to write off a big mistake before it ruins your entire life such a bad thing?

implicitly, you are saying that 50 years ago when divorce rates were in the single digits it was a good thing. that's like saying Damon Stoudamire being a Blazer for 6 years is a good thing. 

some commitments are best ended as quickly as possible.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

back to the Christies--man, are they nuts. 

even though I'm happily married, I'd rather hang out with the guy sleeping with a new skirt every night, than with a guy who is refused any contact with half the human race by his wife. 

why on earth would anyone want to relive my Junior High experience? that's just creepy.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

*Alrighteee ...*

ALRIGHT, Y'ALL ....

You got me --- I'm leaving your board.

 I never should have entered this discussion anyway. I'm AWFUL at relationships.

Peace out ....


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

hey, don't leave so soon. you've yet to hear our opinions on the ethics of animal testing, why raw meat smells so quickly, and the latest Schilly Trade of the Day (TM) wherein we swap all the Blazer dancers (except the hot little asian one) for Kevin Garnett and Kevin McHale's clone protege (like Boba Fet in Attack of the Clones). 

don't touch that dial.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>theWanker</b>!
> hey, don't leave so soon. you've yet to hear our opinions on the ethics of animal testing, why raw meat smells so quickly, and the latest Schilly Trade of the Day (TM) wherein we swap all the Blazer dancers (except the hot little asian one) for Kevin Garnett and Kevin McHale's clone protege (like Boba Fet in Attack of the Clones).
> 
> don't touch that dial.



 TOOOOO deep for me.


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>theWanker</b>!
> 
> some commitments are best ended as quickly as possible.


Hmmmm....I think instead I would say:

Some commitments should be considered a lot more BEFORE they are made, and some should not be made at all.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>theWanker</b>!
> 
> some commitments are best ended as quickly as possible.





> Originally posted by <b>So Cal Blazer Fan</b>!
> 
> Some commitments should be considered a lot more BEFORE they are made, and some should not be made at all.


I think you are both right...

barfo


----------



## FB (Dec 31, 2002)

They're insane.

It sounds like his wife has some MAJOR trust issues....the kind that only come about after a majorly traumatic event. I'm guessing she has been cheated on multiple times in the past, and possibly even by Doug judging by the way she's got him on such a short leash. If she's really that intimidated by other women she needs to get some help.


----------



## Tommyboy (Jan 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Dynasty Raider</b>!
> 
> 
> Could be. But you have to give them credit for recognizing it and commiting to do SOMETHING to address it, versus testing or risking the possibility.
> ...



well, I don't know what you consider a healthy relationship, but I can tell you that what the Christies have is not healthy. First of all, Mrs Christie obviously has a very low trust threshold, which is a sign of weak love. If you truly love someone, you have good faith trust, you just do, there is no negotiating that point. I know it to be true and you can ask any professional marriage counselor or psychiatrist and they will affirm this point.

2nd of all, Mr Christie eventually will tire of such a low trust threshold from his supposedly loving wife, and will come to realize that what is really being offered by his wife is not love, but control. When Mr Christie finally comes to that realization he will resent his wife so much that there will be virtually zero chance of keeping that relationship together. So what is really happening is that in trying to keep her husband for herself, MRs Christie is actually slowly driving him away, and eventually he will dump her completely. 

That is an abnormal situation, and one that quite frankly is repeated in many abnormal relationships all over this country every day. 

So you can credit their convictions, but that doesn't make them right. They are just flat out wrong for any healthy relationship.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

Uh, huh. The Christies are crazy, psycho, unhealthy, obsessive, unnatural, weird, and bizarre. 

Meanwhile, there is so much adultery going on in this country it's staggering. People have affairs as casually as eating or sleeping. Many of them go through one divorce after divorce. And their children are the product of broken homes. They grow up angry and bitter and disillusioned.

Anybody notice all those single moms sitting in the green room at the NBA draft? It happens every year. And if all these brilliant young basketball players grew up without fathers, how many millions more do the same thing, but never appear on ESPN?

The fact is, many people run from a marriage as soon as it gets difficult. They just don't have the character it takes to make it work--to do the hard part. The Christies apparently take their marriage vows seriously. They made a commitment to each other to remain true. Now maybe they've taken it to extremes, but I find it hard to attack them like so many of you have.

Doug Christie makes A LOT of money. He is famous. He is well-built physically. He plays in front of adoring fans, in cities all over the world. A lot of those fans are very attractive women who hang around locker rooms in provocative outfits just trying to snag an NBA player for one night. Every NBA player can tell you stories about this. These women are legion. Some of them collect the players autographed tennis shoes as "trophies."

Doug Christie's wife is probably well aware of this. She is trying to keep her husband and save her marriage. She knows how tempting these women can be. So she and Doug worked out this arrangement. Maybe it's not what you or I would do, but I at least give them credit for trying. And, for what it's worth, I think the skirt chasers and the womanizers are much more "unhealthy" than Doug Christie.


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

u think if he had an affair there'd be a murder 1 happening? no doubt

serisouly how could anyone live with an overprotective cow like that , i have a bunch of girl friends whom ive been friends with for years - no way id ever marry anyone that wasnt able to deal with me having female friends. 

and to the people saying its nice they care about each other like this , get it straight , doug is a puss he doesnt look cause he knows his woman would own him (and does) and she takes it physical after even one look or word or in this case phone msg? 

doug , leave her , be a rich bachelor , spend yer money , get a real woman or three , and get out from under that thumb playa


----------



## Stojakovic16 (Jan 12, 2003)

Kings fans have known about this for a while now, Christies wife is a luney-tune. 

Sometimes I think he misses shots on purpose cuz she doesn't want teammates high fivin him.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Stojakovic16</b>!
> Kings fans have known about this for a while now, Christies wife is a luney-tune.
> 
> Sometimes I think he misses shots on purpose cuz she doesn't want teammates high fivin him.


Has one of the women refs ever reffed a Kings game while Christie was there?

How could Doug interact with her? 


Doug:
"ref, I think that was a *#**()@$) call!"

Vlade:
"Doug..who are you talking to?"

Doug:
"The ref!"

Vlade:
"Doug? You're looking at the floor, and Val's behind you.."


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

> "doug , leave her , be a rich bachelor , spend yer money , get a real woman or three , and get out from under that thumb playa"


Thank you for that thoughtful suggestion, BlayZa. It's clear you are a man of education and refinement. Where did you earn your degree in marriage counseling? Or did you skip college and go straight to being a pimp?


----------



## Crazy Fan From Idaho (Dec 31, 2002)

I just got to this thread and what a hornet's nest it is!!!

It's amazing to me how quickly you all are judging the Christies. Their behavior seems a bit overdone to me, also, but I can't fault them for trying to keep Doug from temptation. And how reliable can we assume this article is? Who knows? Something seems a little bit out of balance, but how much and by whom are questions that I doubt we can answer with much certainty.

I am actually quite impressed with Doug's statement about avoiding conversation with other women out of respect for his wife. *My husband does the same thing*.....not because I demand it, but out of respect for our marriage. That doesn't mean my hubby doesn't talk to women. He does. Does that make me jealous? No. But does it make me love and trust him even more? Yes!....Because I know he is making a conscious effort to not put himself into situations that could lead to compromise. How can I not love a guy like that?????


----------



## Stojakovic16 (Jan 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Crazy Fan From Idaho</b>!
> I just got to this thread and what a hornet's nest it is!!!
> 
> It's amazing to me how quickly you all are judging the Christies. Their behavior seems a bit overdone to me, also, but I can't fault them for trying to keep Doug from temptation. And how reliable can we assume this article is? Who knows? Something seems a little bit out of balance, but how much and by whom are questions that I doubt we can answer with much certainty.



It's not just this article, this has been happening for a long time. If you think it's normal than fine, but I find trying to avoid talking to the opposite sex creepy. If you think you're gonna be tempted to cheat if you talk to other women, you got problems anyways.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

> Doug:
> "ref, I think that was a *#**()@$) call!"
> 
> Vlade:
> ...


Sounds like a good way to avoid a technical foul.


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

Yikes... 

Its one thing to take yourself out of certain situations that might endanger one's relationship, I can respect that, but to shun 50% of the world is a tad extreme. 

When I say "tad" I really mean, "Wow, the Christies are nuts"

Not to mention shunning 50% of the world because *someone else* insists on it, now thats just taddiest of tad crazy.

Stuart


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FB</b>!
> They're insane.
> 
> It sounds like his wife has some MAJOR trust issues....the kind that only come about after a majorly traumatic event. I'm guessing she has been cheated on multiple times in the past, and possibly even by Doug judging by the way she's got him on such a short leash. If she's really that intimidated by other women she needs to get some help.


Nah, way too insane for that to be the only cause. (being cheated on as an adult). Her issues likely come from childhood. She needs years on the couch to get to her underlying psychosis. Possibly an abandonment trauma in early childhood. That doesn't seem like enough for this level of anti-social behavior. How about an unresovled Oedipus Complex where the typical progression was thwarted by an abandonment incident? That might do it.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

as a single guy, I feel I must comment..



> Originally posted by <b>Crazy Fan From Idaho</b>!
> I just got to this thread and what a hornet's nest it is!!!
> 
> It's amazing to me how quickly you all are judging the Christies. Their behavior seems a bit overdone to me, also, but I can't fault them for trying to keep Doug from temptation.


keep him from temptation? Someone who works for the basketball team he works for?

That just seems a bit too..how do I put this politely...innane. I've said it before, if a guy was to keep his "woman" away from temptation, he'd be a control freak who has no class, no education, and no idea how to treat a woman. A woman does it, and he's keeping her man away from temptation because he's aparently a walking talking horn dog.



> I am actually quite impressed with Doug's statement about avoiding conversation with other women out of respect for his wife.


no, sleeping with other women, making out with other women, hitting on other women, doing things of a sexual nature with other women...you avoid those things out of respect. Talking?

For petes sake...how is not talking to someone done out of respect for someone? that's silly.



> *My husband does the same thing*.....not because I demand it, but out of respect for our marriage. That doesn't mean my hubby doesn't talk to women. He does.


thats where it's different. Your husband does it because he's being respectful to you (altho I think thats an odd way of showing respect)...It's not like you are *demanding* he not talk to women, even if they're co-workers. You're not some control freak who goes nuts when a fan of your husbands (which I'm sure he has tons of fans) wants an autograph, and you scream "get your stinking paws off him you damn dirty skank!" (nice Planet of the Apes reference, eh?). I'm sure you're not demanding that your husband "show his love" to you every time he makes a pass, point, assist, rebound, shoot free throw, wipe his brow, sit down, whistle blows, he sneezes, farts, belches, blows his nose, and gets mentioned on tv, are you? Do you make him, if he's in an elevator and a woman come in, look down and refuse to make any comment to the person, even if they just say "hello?"



> Does that make me jealous? No. But does it make me love and trust him even more? Yes!....Because I know he is making a conscious effort to not put himself into situations that could lead to compromise.


putting himself in a compromising position, is not the same as talking to a woman. if that was the case, I'd get into compromising situations a lot at school, because more than half of the students were females. 

It's big time pre-emptive strike. Plus, if he's gonna cheat, he's gonna cheat and not worth it.



> How can I not love a guy like that?????


I think your situation of respect is done out of love, instead of control, which is obviously how the Christies are.


----------



## Stojakovic16 (Jan 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>s a b a s 11</b>!
> 
> 
> When I say "tad" I really mean, "Wow, the Christies are nuts"
> ...



:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Crazy Fan From Idaho (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Stojakovic16</b>!
> It's not just this article, this has been happening for a long time. If you think it's normal than fine, but I find trying to avoid talking to the opposite sex creepy. If you think you're gonna be tempted to cheat if you talk to other women, you got problems anyways.


Yes. I got the idea that this is something rather long-standing. Like I said, it does seem rather out of balance, but I would guess that most cheating is preceded by talking to that other someone. If this is their way of avoiding that, then I applaud them. 

Call it creepy if you wish.....


----------



## Tommyboy (Jan 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Talkhard</b>!
> 
> Meanwhile, there is so much adultery going on in this country it's staggering. People have affairs as casually as eating or sleeping. Many of them go through one divorce after divorce. And their children are the product of broken homes. They grow up angry and bitter and disillusioned.
> 
> ...


first off, adultery is common in both men AND women. 2nd, if Mrs Christie is SOOOOO concerned about her husband cheating on her, she should never have married him. 3rdly, if Mr Christie is SOOOOOO weak that he can't remain faithful to his wife then he should never have married her, AND she should never have married him. 4thly, if Mrs Christie thinks that prohibiting Mr Christie from any contact with any woman within the organization in a professional setting is the correct and right thing to do to keep her husband under tabs, then we are talking major control and trust issues here. 

the bottom line is these two people are kooks and never ever should have gotten married in the first place. What they have isn't a marriage, its a prison sentence.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Talkhard</b>!
> Meanwhile, there is so much adultery going on in this country it's staggering. People have affairs as casually as eating or sleeping. Many of them go through one divorce after divorce. And their children are the product of broken homes. They grow up angry and bitter and disillusioned.


Angry, bitter, and disillusioned? Hmm, who do we know like that on this board? 

barfo


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Hey CFFI how about the whole "trust" aspect of a relationship?

If a person can't trust their spouse or companion to be able to communicate with peolpe of the opposite sex with out jumping the sack, then they obviosly don't think very highly of their companion.

I am sure CFFI that you trust Jim to speak to others. In dougs situation, it sounds like he is threatend, now that is a different type of " Respect" than that which makes a relationship work well.


----------



## Stojakovic16 (Jan 12, 2003)

This, by the way, makes up for his craziness:


----------



## Tommyboy (Jan 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Crazy Fan From Idaho</b>!
> 
> 
> Yes. I got the idea that this is something rather long-standing. Like I said, it does seem rather out of balance, but I would guess that most cheating is preceded by talking to that other someone. If this is their way of avoiding that, then I applaud them.
> ...



actually, most cheating is preceded by seeing, then talking, then humping.

so the real solution is to poke out his eyeballs.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tommyboy</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


two words:

chemical castration.


----------



## Crazy Fan From Idaho (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Schilly</b>!
> Hey CFFI how about the whole "trust" aspect of a relationship?
> 
> If a person can't trust their spouse or companion to be able to communicate with peolpe of the opposite sex with out jumping the sack, then they obviosly don't think very highly of their companion.
> ...


Agree completely. Trust is critical. 

Perhaps I missed something in the article, but did it say that Mrs. Christie has threatened Doug if he has contact with other women? I don't remember reading that.

Is it possible that it's also Doug that doesn't trust himself? That sounds kind of sick that a man can't keep his thoughts or actions pure even just in conversation with a woman, but could it be?


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Tommyboy</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah. Castration is more to-the-point. That way he could look at and talk to any woman without being led into temptation. If you just poke out his eyeballs he might bump up against someone.

The other possibility is to imprison him in the basement permanently. That would make it hard for him to play basketball, but it would be worth it, I'm sure.

barfo


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Crazy Fan From Idaho</b>!
> 
> That sounds kind of sick that a man can't keep his thoughts or actions pure even just in conversation with a woman, but could it be?


Ummm...are we supopsed to?


----------



## Tommyboy (Jan 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>barfo</b>!
> 
> 
> Nah. Castration is more to-the-point. That way he could look at and talk to any woman without being led into temptation. If you just poke out his eyeballs he might bump up against someone.
> ...



"Bring out the Gimp"


"but the Gimp's sleeping...."


"Well, I guess you better wake him up then"


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

i've never understood certian religious fundamentalists on this point. particularly monestaries, nunnaries and the like. 

if you have a lot of faith (in either a person or a god) then why live a lifestyle that never tests it? 

if you spend your whole life avoiding temptations or tempting situations, then how do you really know how you feel about your faith? that is like studying for years on a subject without ever taking an exam. 

in the final few years before he was murdered, Ghandi would sleep naked with beautiful virgins. not because he wanted to have sex with them, but because he wanted to prove to himself that he wouldn't. 

now, I'm not going to go tell my wife to go sleep with a pro football team. I've got a little common sense. but I think I value her more because since the day I met her she's done the right thing, purely because it was what she wanted to do.


----------



## Crazy Fan From Idaho (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Schilly</b>!
> 
> 
> Ummm...are we supopsed to?


I realize you are joking around saying that, Schilly, because I know you know the right answer.

But this is just what I am taking about. There are more ways to be unfaithful to one's spouse than just by inappropriate physical activity. Emotional and mental infidelity is damaging, too.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

> Angry, bitter, and disillusioned? Hmm, who do we know like that on this board?


Nice cheap shot, barfo. Not that it's any of your business, but I was raised by two loving parents who will celebrate their 50th wedding anniversary this year. 

Any disillusionment that I express on this board usually has to do with the way the Blazers have underperformed in recent years. That and the fact that they have become a national joke with a roster of malcontents, drug offenders, and criminal types. That's enough to make any true fan a little angry and bitter.

But I guess you wouldn't know anything about that.


----------



## Crazy Fan From Idaho (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>theWanker</b>!
> i've never understood certian religious fundamentalists on this point. particularly monestaries, nunnaries and the like.
> 
> if you have a lot of faith (in either a person or a god) then why live a lifestyle that never tests it?
> ...


That's terrific for Ghandi, I guess, but perhaps not such a great idea for most people.

If a bank has a tested secure vault, why do the personnel not invite bank robbers in to give it a try? Without supervision? 

Avoiding temptation is the best way to resist temptation. Why do we give our kids cell phones to use if they find themselves in bad situations?

Sometimes the hardest temptation to resist is the temptation to think we can handle a situation that we really cannot. 

There are plenty enough temptations hurled at us in the course of everyday life without looking for opportunities to be tempted!


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Talkhard</b>!
> 
> 
> Nice cheap shot, barfo. Not that it's any of your business, but I was raised by two loving parents who will celebrate their 50th wedding anniversary this year.
> ...


Well, it was a cheap shot, and I apologize. I shouldn't have done it.

But the rest of your post seems to contradict your theory of happiness.

And as for my being a true fan or not... dunno. What are the standards for truefandom?

barfo


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Crazy Fan From Idaho</b>!
> 
> 
> I realize you are joking around saying that, Schilly, because I know you know the right answer.
> ...


Sure it is...And yes I am joking, to an extent. Show me a man who claims to never have his mind drift to the gutter and I'll show you a liar. It is human nature for he mind to drift, the challenge is dispelling the thoughts and temptations. When you are asleep and dreaming therei s little you can control, but much is what is already in you're mind. Choosing not to act on such tempatation is where faith enters in.

Who here is married? ANd no doubt you all love your spouses deeply and ar faithful to them, right? But it's human nature when an attractive person of teh opposite sex (I know there are exceptions) is jogging down the road to look and admire. Many can feel comfortable to appreciate beauty, while others feel guilt. It's the ones that feel guilt that I worry about, it tells me that they don't trust themsleves.


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Stojakovic16</b>!
> This, by the way, makes up for his craziness:


:greatjob: *<-----------------------------*


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Schilly</b>!
> Who here is married? ANd no doubt you all love your spouses deeply and ar faithful to them, right? But it's human nature when an attractive person of teh opposite sex (I know there are exceptions) is jogging down the road to look and admire. Many can feel comfortable to appreciate beauty, while others feel guilt. It's the ones that feel guilt that I worry about, it tells me that they don't trust themsleves.


so that explains why you couldn't keep your hands off of me at the Blazer game!


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Talkhard</b>!
> 
> 
> Thank you for that thoughtful suggestion, BlayZa. It's clear you are a man of education and refinement. Where did you earn your degree in marriage counseling? Or did you skip college and go straight to being a pimp?


well if you'd like to be married to a woman like that i pity you too , she doesnt need counseling at all , she needs some ritalin. dont bother trying to candy coat weak sarcasm either talkhard "its clear you are a man of education..." last thing u want is to be on a highhorse in this forum belittling people you know zero about. so get yer respect for others opinions in check , i havent said anything in regards to your intellect so offer me the same courtesy in return ok playa ?


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Crazy Fan From Idaho</b>!
> 
> 
> That's terrific for Ghandi, I guess, but perhaps not such a great idea for most people.
> ...


This is an excellent point CFFI...very excellent. I personally am of the opinion thatr one shouldn't put themself in the position to set themself up to fail, especially when emotions and loved ones are at stake. But we are talking about Doug in his work environment, not Doug at the night clubs in South Beach.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

> But the rest of your post seems to contradict your theory of happiness.


We're talking about two different things, barfo. Happiness in life, and happiness regarding the Blazers. I'm not too pleased with the latter these days, but I'm pretty happy with my life.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Crazy Fan From Idaho</b>!
> 
> It's amazing to me how quickly you all are judging the Christies. Their behavior seems a bit overdone to me, also, but I can't fault them for trying to keep Doug from temptation.


Well, I think that last statement is the crux of the matter.

Is Doug a child, who needs to be "kept away from temptation" so that he won't have to actually use his own strength to stay true to his responsibilities, or are we presuming Doug to be an adult and an equal partner in a loving relationship?

If it's the former, that's unhealthy. Whenever one member of a marriage is treated like a child who needs to be kept from things, rather than trusted, that's an abnormal thing in an adult partnership.



> *My husband does the same thing*.....not because I demand it, but out of respect for our marriage. That doesn't mean my hubby doesn't talk to women. He does.


Then your husband does *not* do the same thing. Doug, apparantly, cannot and will not take a *phone message* from a female team official. Refusing to interact with half the population, including when it's necessary professionally, is incredibly unhealthy.


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

lets get this straight, the main examples that were listed of her over reacting were in relation too

1. a message on his phone from a female who happens to be the Kings media rep

2. a female fan wanting an auto and a kiss

reactions

1. basically forced her from her job , physically confronted her.

2. abused her 

cmon people , she has ISSUES. these examples are normal everyday things for an NBA player , we flip out about the norm , Doug has to live and put up with this for LIFE! 
he should trade that 1inch leash in for a woman who trusts him and believes in his ablility to be committed to their relationship under his own power, not under her observation


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Blayza I am glad to see this last response, I know that earlier you were jonking a bit and maybe some people misinterperated that as pigism, but this last post shows me that all you are saying is Doug needs to break from the dictator and find a person that cares and trusts him...excellent.


----------



## Crazy Fan From Idaho (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Schilly</b>!
> 
> 
> This is an excellent point CFFI...very excellent. I personally am of the opinion thatr one shouldn't put themself in the position to set themself up to fail, especially when emotions and loved ones are at stake. But we are talking about Doug in his work environment, not Doug at the night clubs in South Beach.


Agreed, Schilly.

I never said that I thought this situation sounded normal.

I do think that a little more care in interactions with the opposite sex could prevent some unfaithfulness and heartbreak in many relationships today. People tend to be rather cavalier in their thinking. I am not advocating never talking to another woman, but just taking heed lest ye fall.

Enough of this.

I'd rather talk about whether Sabonis is getting dumped or if he's a willing participant in an orchestrated plan to get somebody to Portland that will keep me interested in the Blazers next season.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

> well if you'd like to be married to a woman like that i pity you too , she doesnt need counseling at all , she needs some ritalin.


And you know this how? Ritalin is a medication prescribed for individuals (usually children) who have an abnormally high level of activity or attention-deficit hyperactivity disorder. I fail to see how it would be of any use to a woman who was concerned about her husband being faithful.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Minstrel</b>!
> 
> 
> Well, I think that last statement is the crux of the matter.
> ...


DING DING DING!!!!

WE HAVE A WINNER!!!!

MINSTREL IS THE SMARTEST MAN ALIVE!!!!

GOOD CALLL AWESOME!!!!


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

i was serious before , being that if it was me in dougs position , if you love the idea of the sanctity marriage more than the marriage itself maybe you'd wanna stay with her as well ? myself i couldnt handle being suffocated with a eye that hawks over my every move and i have to check myself over who i talk incase they are female and my 'wife' finds out. what a joke ,thats not a marriage - its more like an emotional slave , subservant to a overbearing master 

either way i still feel he should get away from her whip and see what a real relationship can be like , trust , confidence , freedom etc


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

> this last post shows me that all you are saying is Doug needs to break from the dictator and find a person that cares and trusts him...excellent.


Why do you assume that this arrangement is all the wife's idea? I have to believe that if Doug wasn't for it, he wouldn't be doing it. Giving your wife hand signals from the court sounds like the kind of thing a guy does when he's deeply in love with his wife. I suspect that they both care about each other very much, and just have an usual way of showing it.


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

i know its for ADD , haved u seen a kid with it ? i dont really think they are that much different in appearance. 
nice how u ignored that personal attack reference in my earlier post eh just keep it on topic pal

btw there is a huge difference between being concerned for your husbands faithfulness and being a psychotic overbearing dominatrix


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

The day MRS Christie dons a burka and never leaves the house to avoid contact with men, then I will believe this situation is sincere. It would still be warped, mind you....but sincere.

As is, it is just disturbing!:sour:


----------



## Stojakovic16 (Jan 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Talkhard</b>!
> 
> 
> Why do you assume that this arrangement is all the wife's idea? I have to believe that if Doug wasn't for it, he wouldn't be doing it. Giving your wife hand signals from the court sounds like the kind of thing a guy does when he's deeply in love with his wife. I suspect that they both care about each other very much, and just have an usual way of showing it.



Doug? Is that you? Is Mrs. Christie making you write this?


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

since when has loving your wife been a reason to avoid all women? cmon , its obvious his avoidance of women is more for his wifes beneift than his own. no doubt they love each other deeply , and she shows it by ruining women that come into contact with her husband. she is uber paranoid , to pass it of as mere general concern is ridiculous


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

> Is Doug a child, who needs to be "kept away from temptation" so that he won't have to actually use his own strength to stay true to his responsibilities


Good grief!! If Doug Christie is going out of his way to ignore beautiful women, which he probably has to do all the time, then he IS using his own strength to stay true to his wife!

This guy is on the road all the time. His wife isn't around to watch him every second. He apparently chooses to stay away from other women because he wants to be true to her. So who has more "strength"--Doug Christie or some guy who's going to bed with the cute groupie in Denver, or Chicago, or New York?


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

u think he'd be avoiding women if he had a , quote , 'normal' wife. and lets not get this seeing women = sleeping with them twisted , the examples listed are everyday occurances for an NBA star. and she reacts this extremely to them , if he was talking to a pretty girl in a club she would no doubt pull a gun if she could, now ask yerself is that concern , or is that dominatrix power freak phsyco ?


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Talkhard</b>!
> 
> 
> Good grief!! If Doug Christie is going out of his way to ignore beautiful women, which he probably has to do all the time, then he IS using his own strength to stay true to his wife!
> ...


Who is stronger? Who cares...they are both disfunctional! 

If Doug Christie was working the cash register at McD's, would she attack female patrons?


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Could we atleast get a picture of nutcase Jackie? Then maybe we could cut the couple some slack, although they don't deserve it.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Talkhard</b>!
> This guy is on the road all the time. His wife isn't around to watch him every second. He apparently chooses to stay away from other women because he wants to be true to her. So who has more "strength"--Doug Christie or some guy who's going to bed with the cute groupie in Denver, or Chicago, or New York?


actually, irrc, she travels with him a lot.

She was at the Lakers game when he and Rick Fox got into that fight (she was the crazy wacko who was trying to hit Rick Fox with her purse)...and I believe during the playoffs, she was at every game.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

> last thing u want is to be on a highhorse in this forum belittling people you know zero about. so get yer respect for others opinions in check


You're right. I shouldn't have made it personal. But you need to follow your own advice about treating others with respect. I believe you called Mrs. Christie, someone you have never met or spoken with, an "overprotective cow." Not a lot of respect there.


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

fact is i called her it , not you. that isnt anything personal to you , you said summin personal to me , difference.

wave the happy marriage banner all you want , she's still a cow in book lol u can only imagine the jokes in the NBA about her


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Talkhard</b>!
> 
> This guy is on the road all the time. His wife isn't around to watch him every second. He apparently chooses to stay away from other women because he wants to be true to her.


Or because he's afraid of her. 



> So who has more "strength"--Doug Christie or some guy who's going to bed with the cute groupie in Denver, or Chicago, or New York?


Based on what I know about the second guy, he sounds a whole lot healthier.

barfo


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

http://www.hifiny.com/020808_christie.html

Good article on Doug and Jackie. Some very interesting and controversial quotes.



> Christie's wife Jackie rides in a car behind the team bus, talking to Doug on his cellphone until he arrives at the hotel or arena.





> Reporters who cover Christie's former team, the Toronto Raptors, were so intrigued by the couple's sign language that they created a betting pool when the Raptors played at Sacramento last November. By their count, Christie signaled his wife 62 times during the game.





> During Christie's time in Toronto, Jackie was uncomfortable that women working for the Raptors went into the locker room to distribute statistics after games. So Doug began dressing in an adjacent room.





> She added: "Doug is allowed to look at females. I would prefer he didn't."


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

> fact is i called her it , not you. that isnt anything personal to you , you said summin personal to me , difference.


Are you high, or just functionally illiterate?


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Talkhard</b>!
> 
> 
> Are you high, or just functionally illiterate?


BlayZa :boxing: Talkhard

On the bright side, this thread is helping our post count. Keep it up, fellas!


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

OK I read the article....Sick woman. Sick sick woman.

She has no trust in Doug, none. SHE WON"T EVEN LET HIM DO INTERVIEWS WITH FEMALE REPORTS!!! WHY? So they won't play games? 

Sick!


----------



## Stojakovic16 (Jan 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The Franchise</b>!
> http://www.hifiny.com/020808_christie.html
> 
> Good article on Doug and Jackie. Some very interesting and controversial quotes.



Those quotes are disturbing!


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Franchise</b>!
> 
> She added: "Doug is allowed to look at females. I would prefer he didn't."


:uhoh: 

What type of crazy marriage do they have?! YIKES!


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Franchise</b>!
> Could we atleast get a picture of nutcase Jackie? Then maybe we could cut the couple some slack, although they don't deserve it.












http://www.sacmag.com/archive/April2003/article3.shtm


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

The obsession and mistrust definetly sounds very cult like, and I'm thinking they must be spiritually sacrificing all of Webber's medical equipment, which is why the guy can't stay healthy. 












> The couple has another collaborative project in the works. “We’re writing a book together about our relationship and our tips for others to increase the bond in their relationship,” says Christie."


Can you say bestseller? :sigh:


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

"When I make this sign, it means drive to the hole," she said. "When I make this sign, it means smile because you look a little sad on the bench"

coach jackie

Jackie said she attends 25 to 30 of the Kings' 41 regular-season road games, riding on the team's charter. 

...


When Christie played for the Raptors, his wife once confronted a female fan seeking an autograph and a kiss in Toronto. "A security guard grabbed her, but I put my hand up and told her to back off really loud," she said. "It scared me, because my voice sounded like a demon. It just came out. She was a pretty girl, very young. But she was touching someone she shouldn't have been." 


lol at the demon part 


"Every conversation I've ever had with a woman since we've been married besides my wife she knows about," he said. "She's been there. But what are we talking about? Banking? Mortgage? Other than that, I don't have anything to say to anybody.

....


During Christie's time in Toronto, Jackie was uncomfortable that women working for the Raptors went into the locker room to distribute statistics after games. So Doug began dressing in an adjacent room. An Eastern Conference team official, speaking on the condition of anonymity, said that he had warned the Kings about obtaining Christie two years ago because of some of the issues his wife had raised in Toronto. 

....


"I just felt I needed to protect my territory in the beginning," Jackie said. "So I had a lot of issues. I have a jealous bone in my body, yes. It's probably as big as me. I'm very easygoing until I feel a threat." 

She added: "Doug is allowed to look at females. I would prefer he didn't." 


....

Jackie sometimes has made it clear to her husband and team employees that certain female reporters should not be allowed to interview her husband unless she is present. "If she wants an interview, I will attend it with my husband so there can be no games," she said. 


....


He said: "Our love is boundless and free. For me, it doesn't feel like a restriction. It's a lifestyle, the way we live. So it's easy. It's not, 'You can't do this, you can't do that.' " 


it isnt? suuuuuuuuure

well proofs in the pudding, dougs whipped and she owns him


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

Sounds like a made-for-TV thriller...like Fatal Attraction, except this time the psycho is the wife.

"Doug is allowed to look at females. I would prefer he didn't."

"We get very unhappy when Doug looks at females."

"Sometimes, when I get upset, kitchen knives leap into my hands...and...talk to me. My knives say they don't like it when Doug looks at females, either."

At this point, there's not a whole lot more to say about their relationship, in my opinion, but I remain amazed at the things I hear. Maybe it's not nice of me to make fun...but, nevertheless, it's really bizarre.

And, thanks Schilly, for your kind words.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

It's clear from the NYTimes article that Doug Christie has chosen to live this way. Note the following quote:



> "It's not that I'm not allowed to look at women, it's just respect," he said. "I choose this. There is nothing out there for me to want or try to go after. That's not what I'm trying to be about."


Everybody here who is dumping on Doug Christie and his wife should sit back and take a deep breath. We all have different ways of living up to our principles, and this is the way Doug Christie and his wife have chosen to honor their marriage vows. Yes, it's a different approach, but that doesn't mean it's crazy. They see a world full of temptation and broken marriages, and they are fighting to preserve what they have together. 

Make fun of them if you like, but then I suppose you would also make fun of the Quakers, and the Amish, and the hassidic Jews, and the girls who believe in staying virgins until they are married, and anybody who does things a little differently.


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

ok well talkhard is taking it all a bit too seriously , getting personal etc read the CS talkhard and then come back and play like a good kid . i aint avoiding your insults , but im giving u every oportunity to rethink your attitude , and for mods to see , before i break one off in ya. 

just pull yer head in ok guy ?


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hedo - - He Do!!!</b>!
> 
> http://www.sacmag.com/archive/April2003/article3.shtm


From the article:



> Now, at various points during the game, he raises his index finger and pinkie as a sign of his love to Christie and the children.


This is getting disturbing. Headbangers use the same sign to profess their love of Satan. Are the Christies trying to tell us something by using *the sign of the devil* as a sign of love between them?

Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

> ok well talkhard is taking it all a bit too seriously , getting personal etc read the CS talkhard and then come back and play like a good kid . i aint avoiding your insults , but im giving u every oportunity to rethink your attitude , and for mods to see , before i break one off in ya.


_*How about you don't push it there, ok? Thanks ~Hap* _


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Talkhard</b>!
> 
> 
> Make fun of them if you like, but then I suppose you would also make fun of the Quakers, and the Amish, and the hassidic Jews, and the girls who believe in staying virgins until they are married, and anybody who does things a little differently.


hold on, so because we think that their relationship is not healthy, we're all the sudden the same as people who make fun of Quakers, Amish and Jews BECAUSE OF THEIR RELIGION, and girls who don't have sex till they're married?

When did this fork in the road show up??

I guess we should ask ourselves who are we to judge a man who controls his "woman" by not allowing her to have friends, (male, because she might sleep with them, and female, because she might be tricked into cheating on her man) make phone calls on her cell, work, go outside the home, wear nice clothing, etc....We shouldn't "judge" these people, thats their choice.

to quote Lisa Simpson, "what ever"


----------



## . (Jun 30, 2003)

this is an extreme case, if two have faith and trust in one another, you wouldnt have to forcefully bind each other and limit each other into not going anything just to commit to each other, if you are faithful to the ones you love you wouldnt and shouldnt be afraid of what he or she might have done behind you, because if the person is unfaithful then it doesnt matter how much you try to bind still he or she will find a way to betray you doing something behind you.

if doug really is faithful which i believe he is and his wife shouldnt restrict him from doing something, why she feel "INSECURE" ?? obviously theres a reason behind it or maybe doug's wife really is a psycho and very weird, just because a woman comes up and talk with doug then she got exploded ????? that shows how "INSECURE" she feels and what kind of person she is.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Talkhard</b>!
> An interesting story. It's hard to put the pieces together, however, without knowing all the facts. I do think that the plaintiff is reaching when she refers to "the (couple's) reputation for misogyny." Misogyny is hatred for women, and I don't see that here. What I see is a very close relationship between a married couple, wherein the husband has promised to remain faithful to his wife and not tempt himself with other women.
> 
> Granted, it seems a bit extreme (if not impossible) to shun all contact with women. But I sort of admire the Christie's devotion to each other. When you consider the fact that Magic Johnson was screwing a different woman in every NBA city (and once had sex with 6 women at the same time), Doug Christie's single-minded devotion to his wife looks pretty respectable.


I agree, it is something to be admired - WHEN it does no harm to anybody else. For this woman to lose her source of income for <b>actually doing her job</b> - delivering a phone message - for goodness sakes - is something akin to "sick"!

Then I do NOT admire that "union". That is imposing HER will at the high cost of another woman, who was simply doing her job and nothing more. :naughty:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Here is a story and video from Sacramento:

http://www.thekcrachannel.com/sports/2303762/detail.html


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TheRifleman</b>!
> 
> 
> I agree, it is something to be admired - WHEN it does no harm to anybody else. For this woman to lose her source of income for <b>actually doing her job</b> - delivering a phone message - for goodness sakes - is something akin to "sick"!
> ...



Dead on! 

I admire monogomy and love of family.

Refusing to speak to people or make eye contact isn't about loyalty to your wife...it is just rude and disrespectful.

Interfering with someone's right to earn a living because of their sex is just sick!


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Talkhard</b>!
> It's clear from the NYTimes article that Doug Christie has chosen to live this way. Note the following quote:
> 
> 
> ...


I'm curious Talkhard. Do you have any women in your family who work outside the home? How would you feel if your mother, wife, sister, or girlfriend lost her job because the wife of a co-worker didn't trust her husband and demanded a uni-sex workplace?


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Talkhard</b>!
> It's clear from the NYTimes article that Doug Christie has chosen to live this way.


And, to the extent it doesn't harm others, he's certainly free to make that choice (if the allegations are true, then he's crossed that line). Just as we are free to laugh at him and call him *****whipped.



> Everybody here who is dumping on Doug Christie and his wife should sit back and take a deep breath. We all have different ways of living up to our principles, and this is the way Doug Christie and his wife have chosen to honor their marriage vows. Yes, it's a different approach, but that doesn't mean it's crazy.


Yes, the fact that it is different isn't what makes it crazy. It's the specifics of the difference.



> They see a world full of temptation and broken marriages, and they are fighting to preserve what they have together.


"We had to destroy the village in order to save it."

barfo


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

Who would have predicted we'd make 100+ posts about Doug Christie today? 

barfo


----------



## Tommyboy (Jan 3, 2003)

> "It's not that I'm not allowed to look at women, it's just respect," he said. "I choose this. There is nothing out there for me to want or try to go after. That's not what I'm trying to be about."


in this statement, I read "DENIAL"

in much the same way an alcoholic denies they have a drinking problem. Usually they are the last to know.

in this case it is pretty clear to me that Doug Christie is in complete denial about his own feelings. Mrs Christie has succeeded in dominating him so much emotionally that he is "enabling" her behavior, whether or not it is good for their long term success as a couple (it isn't). At this point Doug can lie to himself to justify the fact that his wife controls his every waking second of his life. But eventually the rose will bloom and the fog will lift and Doug will finally wake up and realize what we all already realize: His wife is insane.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

> I'm curious Talkhard. Do you have any women in your family who work outside the home? How would you feel if your mother, wife, sister, or girlfriend lost her job because the wife of a co-worker didn't trust her husband and demanded a uni-sex workplace?


We simply don't know all the facts. This woman has accused the Christies of getting her fired, but that may not be the truth. The Kings may have let her go for other reasons, and now she is filing a suit over sex discrimination because her lawyer has told her that is her strongest case.

But if the facts are as she stated them, then yes, I think it's very unfair for her to lose her job. But this is a separate issue from the one I've been discussing. I've been defending the right of the Christies to choose an unusual marital arrangement--not their right to get people fired who don't conform to it.


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

in this case the two arent mutually exclusive, gettin annoyed at the woman is one thing, ringing the organisation and making her concerns felt with the management to the degree where the lady has her job reduced to a level where she cant really function is another. 
just cause she doesnt like doug talking to women doesnt mean that women that talk TO doug are entitled to the wrath of this crazy woman. this is outside the bounds of marriage and steps into the extremely insane , power tripping , paranoid wife category.


----------



## OwnTheBlocks (Jun 10, 2003)

they have surpassed a happy medium and have gone into the gray area of excessive crazyness

preventing a woman from doing her job is crossing the line and i think christie needs to stand up for himself and establish a life outside of his marriage


----------



## benfica (Jul 17, 2002)

*I think the Christies are both nut cases*

Or his wife has some kind of mental hold on him. That is a sick
relationship.

I wonder if Christie even goes to the beach. I remember running into an 80+ old man at the beach and he said that his only enjoyment in life was watching woman in bathing suites. That
made it worth while for him to live on.


----------



## bfan1 (Mar 5, 2003)

*something to consider:*



> Love is always patient and kind; it is never jealous, love is never boastful or conceited; it is never rude or selfish; it does not take offense, and is not resentful. Love takes no pleasure in other people’s sins but delights in the truth; it is always ready to excuse, to trust, to hope, and to endure whatever comes. Love does not come to an end.


source: the Bible
:angel:


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

that part about her thinking she sounded like a demon suddenly holds a little more weight


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

*Re: something to consider:*



> Originally posted by <b>bfan1</b>!
> quote:
> <b>Love is always patient and kind; <u>it is never jealous,</u> love is never boastful or conceited;<u> it is never rude or selfish; it does not take offense, and is not resentful.</u> Love takes no pleasure in other people’s sins but delights in the truth; it is always ready to excuse, to trust, to hope, and to endure whatever comes. Love does not come to an end. </b>
> 
> ...



That kind of "love" stated above quite obviously is foreign to Mrs. Christie.


----------

